# Swansea/Abertawe news and chat



## Brockway (Mar 30, 2006)

It strikes me that this messageboard is a tad Cardiff-centric. Anyone care to big-up Wales's second city?

Cardiff is a bit up itself at the moment and is in danger of becoming a poor man's London. So what has Swansea got to offer? Any Abertawe tips or positive Swansea experiences?  

I'll start: Swansea is as cheap as chips and it's easier to pull there than it is in the 'Diff. The Attic Gallery is cool. And their marina is better than ours.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 30, 2006)

It was on the news that it was the best place to retire in th UK  

Other than that it's got a beach right on the town, instead of our mud flats/bay.
A marina that looks mediteranean ( apart from the weather )
And Mumbles 
With the Gower only a short diastance.

My other view is a bit skewed as I've only been there for football and a Bauhaus gig ( which ended in a bloodbath )


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 30, 2006)

Where is this Swansea place of which you speak?



More maps for me, please, Welshies


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 30, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Where is this Swansea place of which you speak?
> 
> 
> 
> More maps for me, please, Welshies



It's where you get on the ferry back to the old sod


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Where is this Swansea place of which you speak?
> 
> 
> 
> More maps for me, please, Welshies



about 30 miles WEST mate! WEST! 
possible map later if you're still stuck


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 30, 2006)

my best mate lives in swansea, so therefore it's a fantastic place, and I'm going there next weekend


----------



## Girly Wirly (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm back in north yorkshire now but i used 2 live near swansea (in a little town) worked in swansea 2..its a nice place.alrite for shopping 2!.i have a few friends down there so might go back again.


----------



## Techno303 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hanging out in the Quadrant


----------



## Brockway (Mar 30, 2006)

Techno303 said:
			
		

> Hanging out in the Quadrant



What's the Monkey Bar like? Do you know which pub Rocky Marciano had a fight in during WW2? And any idea where Bubbles nightclub used to be?


----------



## Techno303 (Mar 30, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> What's the Monkey Bar like? Do you know which pub Rocky Marciano had a fight in during WW2? And any idea where Bubbles nightclub used to be?



http://www.aardvarkcymru.co.uk/swansea.htm

<slurps on Panda Cola>

<spits>


----------



## nwnm (Mar 30, 2006)

"Anyone care to big-up Wales's second city?" YEAH! Lets hear it for...... Newport


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 30, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> It's where you get on the ferry back to the old sod



Pah! Eni fule nos dat is "Stranraer", an its norf wails.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 30, 2006)

the monkey bar plays decent music and is full of friendly folk.

for the best chips - dick bartons in west cross or rossis at morriston roundabout.

swansea market for cockles and lava bread.

clyne gardens is great for scenic smokes.

the pubs on the mumbles front has some of the best looking women in britain.

llangennith for the surf. 

aaaah....memories of beach parties on oxwich bay....the good ole days...


----------



## llantwit (Mar 30, 2006)

Swansea rules for me. 
Pretty shitty city/Lovely ugly town, and all that.
I went to university there, and really got to like the place. Would move back tomorrow if I could be assured a decent job. 
Lived in Blackpill, Uplands, and Mumbles. Blackpill's a bit odd and out-of-it, but with gorgeous park. Uplands is great: near Singleton park, Uplands Tavern, good cafs, walking distance to town/St Helen's Rd Indian restaurants (big up the Gulshan), late night lock-ins in Mozarts. Mumbles is a very nice place to live: pubs (obviously), summer-holiday feel when wether's nice is hard to beat, sea (good surf nearby), lovely beaches, Gower on the doorstep. On the downside it is painfully middle-class, and is getting more and more expensive   .
People in Swansea are generally friendlier and more laid-back than in 'diff, too. I think I'm a jack at heart.


----------



## llantwit (Mar 30, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the monkey bar plays decent music and is full of friendly folk.
> 
> for the best chips - dick bartons in west cross or rossis at morriston roundabout.
> 
> ...


Monkey was pretty good when I was there last, but that's ages ago.
Isn't Undercurrents based in Swansea now?
Oh, yeah, the market is great. Good cheese stall, fresh fish, and shellfish. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
Dick Bartons kicks as, but there is a dearth of other good chips in the area, however.


----------



## Techno303 (Mar 30, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Swansea rules for me.
> Pretty shitty city/Lovely ugly town, and all that.
> I went to university there, and really got to like the place. Would move back tomorrow if I could be assured a decent job.
> Lived in Blackpill, Uplands, and Mumbles. Blackpill's a bit odd and out-of-it, but with gorgeous park. Uplands is great: near Singleton park, Uplands Tavern, good cafs, walking distance to town/St Helen's Rd Indian restaurants (big up the Gulshan), late night lock-ins in Mozarts. Mumbles is a very nice place to live: pubs (obviously), summer-holiday feel when wether's nice is hard to beat, sea (good surf nearby), lovely beaches, Gower on the doorstep. On the downside it is painfully middle-class, and is getting more and more expensive   .
> People in Swansea are generally friendlier and more laid-back than in 'diff, too. I think I'm a jack at heart.



Fucking  hell, Mozart’s.  Full of the mad at 3am and as for the two middle aged pissheads that ran the place.

Swansea – “painfully middle class”? Eh? Mumbles maybe, but Swansea? Fuck no!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 30, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Monkey was pretty good when I was there last, but that's ages ago.
> Isn't Undercurrents based in Swansea now?
> Oh, yeah, the market is great. Good cheese stall, fresh fish, and shellfish. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> Dick Bartons kicks as, but there is a dearth of other good chips in the area, however.



i not lived in swansea for 11 years. i have a love/hate relationship with the place. my family and folks are still there but most of me childhood friends have disappeared.

the gulshan? i prefer the viceroy for the curries, they're part of the same family anyway. strange talking about swansea online. and funnily enough for the last few months i've bumped into a lot of jacks in london!!!

does anyone remember the coach house?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2006)

I've got nothing against Swansea per se, but it's not much of a 'destination city' though is it?

Lovely countryside nearby though.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 30, 2006)

Techno303 said:
			
		

> Swansea – “painfully middle class”? Eh? Mumbles maybe, but Swansea? Fuck no!



no fuckin' way!!! (though there's nothing wrong with the middle-classes...u get twats in all classes).

look at 'em places like penlan, st thomas, blaen n' bimp, forrestfach....


----------



## Brockway (Mar 30, 2006)

Do you think Dylan Thomas is a bit of a cultural albatross which Swansea Council etc are always flogging at the expense of other aspects of the City? Or has he been good for Swansea?


----------



## Girly Wirly (Mar 30, 2006)

I like mumbles..nice beach..ohh yes! miss that actually. 
I used 2 live in Llanelli (south wales) any of you know of it? i lived by the beach there..was rather nice!


----------



## Techno303 (Mar 30, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i not lived in swansea for 11 years. i have a love/hate relationship with the place. my family and folks are still there but most of me childhood friends have disappeared.
> 
> the gulshan? i prefer the viceroy for the curries, they're part of the same family anyway. strange talking about swansea online. and funnily enough for the last few months i've bumped into a lot of jacks in london!!!
> 
> does anyone remember the coach house?



I remember the Coach House, but didn’t go there that often. Was much more of a Marthas on a Friday and Saturday night (about 10 years ago) kinda person, if you catch my drift.


----------



## zog (Mar 30, 2006)

> It strikes me that this messageboard is a tad Cardiff-centric. Anyone care to big-up Wales's second city?



Naaa. it's full of jacks.

On the plus side though is the Monkey Bar. Went to an oldskool night there last year and had a top night out. Swansea can be friendlier, spent quite a lot of the early 90's in Pulse, Martha's and various warehouses.

Hotel Mozart?  I went for dinner there years ago. I thought it was just a German restaurant?


----------



## Techno303 (Mar 30, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Hotel Mozart?  I went for dinner there years ago. I thought it was just a German restaurant?



Nah, used to be a bit of a modern day Swansea version of a speakeasy. Mainly full of pissed students and some old school Swansea heads. Always someone playing “Kumbaya my Lord” or something on the guitar at 3am. A unique Swansea experience.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2006)

Girly Wirly said:
			
		

> I like mumbles..nice beach..ohh yes! miss that actually.
> I used 2 live in Llanelli (south wales) any of you know of it? i lived by the beach there..was rather nice!



i'm from there and have to go via swansea to get home

how long ago GW? have you seen what they've been doing to the coast?

used to go swansea mostly to get stuff not available in Llanelli and to get the train to lundun obv.

mumbles and gower arre the best things about the area tho, imo


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 30, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "Anyone care to big-up Wales's second city?" YEAH! Lets hear it for...... Newport


and the award for comedy goes to nwmn.
They only made it a city to stop the inbreds fucking whinging

as for swansea, I grew up there, left when I was 25 and swore I;d never go back. I cant stand the place. Dylan Thomas had it spot on when he called it the graveyard of ambition, anyone with any brain gets the hell out


----------



## Girly Wirly (Mar 30, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i'm from there and have to go via swansea to get home
> 
> how long ago GW? have you seen what they've been doing to the coast?
> 
> ...



Oh yea..the gower is cool! 
Well i moved down there a couple of years ago..and ive been back for about a year or so. they were still building it when i was down there that cafe that looks like a ship and also those flats by the sea?
i found llanelli isnt very good for the shops..gotta go 2 swansea for shopping really!


----------



## Django's dad (Mar 30, 2006)

*the Gower?*

you cant rate anywhere thats names after a curly, balding cricketer (toffs-out) !!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 30, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Pah! Eni fule nos dat is "Stranraer", an its norf wails.



Stranraer - Larne what a booze cruise that was  

Smithwicks or Harp?


----------



## Brockway (Mar 30, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Dylan Thomas had it spot on when he called it the graveyard of ambition, anyone with any brain gets the hell out



Think you could apply the "graveyard of ambition" quote to the whole of Wales really.

Nothing good about Swansea at all?    I was looking for positives....


----------



## Belushi (Mar 30, 2006)

Its the Naples of the North!

Its years since I was in Abertawe, and god knows its got its bad points, but the bay is lovely, the University campus is great and it is close to the Mumbles.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 30, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> and the award for comedy goes to nwmn.
> They only made it a city to stop the inbreds fucking whinging
> 
> as for swansea, I grew up there, left when I was 25 and swore I;d never go back. I cant stand the place. Dylan Thomas had it spot on when he called it the graveyard of ambition, anyone with any brain gets the hell out



Have you got a lovely accent then ( I loves it )


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont know     I can do one though


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Swansea rules for me.
> Pretty shitty city/Lovely ugly town, and all that.
> I went to university there, and really got to like the place. Would move back tomorrow if I could be assured a decent job.
> Lived in Blackpill, Uplands, and Mumbles. Blackpill's a bit odd and out-of-it, but with gorgeous park. Uplands is great: near Singleton park, Uplands Tavern, good cafs, walking distance to town/St Helen's Rd Indian restaurants (big up the Gulshan), late night lock-ins in Mozarts. Mumbles is a very nice place to live: pubs (obviously), summer-holiday feel when wether's nice is hard to beat, sea (good surf nearby), lovely beaches, Gower on the doorstep. On the downside it is painfully middle-class, and is getting more and more expensive   .
> People in Swansea are generally friendlier and more laid-back than in 'diff, too. I think I'm a jack at heart.



we followed a similar path in swansea, i lived in blackpill (clyne hall) then mumbles (well newton) and finally uplands (cymdonkin terrace) left there in 88 but very fond memories of the place...mumbles was a great place to go out in, and the gower is beautiful, went on holiday there a few years ago and had a great time


----------



## llantwit (Mar 30, 2006)

Techno303 said:
			
		

> Fucking  hell, Mozart’s.  Full of the mad at 3am and as for the two middle aged pissheads that ran the place.
> Swansea – “painfully middle class”? Eh? Mumbles maybe, but Swansea? Fuck no!


I was talking about mumbles   .
Mozarts is an experience. Very strange and wonderful place for an after-hours pint. Had a few mad nights end up there.


----------



## llantwit (Mar 30, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> we followed a similar path in swansea, i lived in blackpill (clyne hall) then mumbles (well newton) and finally uplands (cymdonkin terrace) left there in 88 but very fond memories of the place...mumbles was a great place to go out in, and the gower is beautiful, went on holiday there a few years ago and had a great time


Clyne was a bit mad, eh? I quite liked it there apart from having to put on a fucking black cloak to go and eat. Fucked me off a treat that did.
Lovely park,though. They're turning the castle into flats now, I think.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Clyne was a bit mad, eh? I quite liked it there apart from having to put on a fucking black cloak to go and eat. Fucked me off a treat that did.
> Lovely park,though. They're turning the castle into flats now, I think.



i didn't eat with all the cloaks   ate with the plebs in the other place
clyne was strange, i lived in the castle, just below the attic, one year was enough in that place though, some people loved it and stayed 3 years


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 30, 2006)

My mate had her wedding reception in the castle


----------



## cymrukid (Mar 30, 2006)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned the Uplands Diner and its infamous 'Beast.' Had a crack at eating it when I was in uni there and could hardly walk with how full I was, and I didn't even make a dent in it!

And the Rhyddings, awesome good value pub food, and right up the road from me my old place on Marlborough Road.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2006)

i used to love rissole and chips at the chippie on newton road 

and is the adam and eve still going? used to be a class boozer


----------



## nwnm (Mar 30, 2006)

"They only made it a city to stop the inbreds fucking whinging" And to stop those bloody northeners getting city status


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 30, 2006)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> Why hasn't anyone mentioned the Uplands Diner and its infamous 'Beast.' Had a crack at eating it when I was in uni there and could hardly walk with how full I was, and I didn't even make a dent in it!



They stitch you up big time with that brekkie, because you've got to finish it off to get it for free, but they pack it out with bread (4 toast, 4 Fried Bread, 4 Bread and butter) to make sure you'll never get anywhere near!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 30, 2006)

I adore Swansea but I'm biased being a Swansea Jack throo n throo. Has its bad points like most places, but, generally, it's fab!

Mumbles
Gower
Mozarts! (had a few mad nights there myself)
Monkeyyyyyyy (rocks mostly, chilllllllled, friendly, loving it)

I live just above the city, my living room view is amazing. And on drunken nights I can crawl home in 5 mins!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 31, 2006)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> Why hasn't anyone mentioned the Uplands Diner and its infamous 'Beast.' Had a crack at eating it when I was in uni there and could hardly walk with how full I was, and I didn't even make a dent in it!
> 
> And the Rhyddings, awesome good value pub food, and right up the road from me my old place on Marlborough Road.



we used to go on there on the mitch in the 5th year of school.


----------



## Techno303 (Mar 31, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> we used to go on there on the mitch in the 5th year of school.



What? The Rhyddings!


----------



## cymrukid (Mar 31, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> They stitch you up big time with that brekkie, because you've got to finish it off to get it for free, but they pack it out with bread (4 toast, 4 Fried Bread, 4 Bread and butter) to make sure you'll never get anywhere near!


 yeah, but it was always more of  a macho bullshit endurance test than an attempt at a free meal


----------



## Snorkelboy (Mar 31, 2006)

I've been here since 92 and I still love it.  

Monkey is not as good as it used to be , but it's by far the best night out around here.

Haven't been to Mozarts for years, but last I heard they were trying to make it an expensive members only thing.

Anyone remember the Dub club when it was in the Coach house basement - or the Yum Yum club when it was just up the road in the function sweet?  Superb nights.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 1, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee just had a fun night in The Office then Monkey.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 1, 2006)

Random quote from a Cardiff born and bred mate of mine while we were driving down to Swansea.

"What's Abertawe like? never been there"


----------



## zog (Apr 1, 2006)

fishtail said:
			
		

> Random quote from a Cardiff born and bred mate of mine while we were driving down to Swansea.
> 
> "What's Abertawe like? never been there"




It's full of jacks as well


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 1, 2006)

Live in Cardiff but have been working in Swansea since December; it's a nice place to work............ but haven't been shopping or socialising there for years. Last time I was on the razzle in Swansea (9 or 10 years ago), we were at Escape (chav/townie central) and then went to a little after-club place next door (even worse!).

One thing I have noticed about Swansea is the number of barried-up cars - never seen so many in one city (and I thought Bristol was bad!).


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 1, 2006)

Moustaches and Mushes


----------



## Brockway (Apr 1, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Moustaches and Mushes



Positive experiences only. No knee-jerk football-related anti-jackery purrlease.

The women are fitter (CZJ for instance) and their accents are better than ours. The Headcase Ladz are from Swansea and they were doing comedy hip hop before GLC. Less English people in Swansea.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 1, 2006)

Techno303 said:
			
		

> What? The Rhyddings!


nah the uplands diner, although the rhyddings became the haunt after that


----------



## Trufflepig (Apr 1, 2006)

Living in Swansea too, yep my ambition died   

It's been gorgeous today, a much needed reminder of why I'm still here, cycling on the front, wandering around the new museum, gallery, monkey, fell asleep on beach. I reckon Swansea has improved imessurably over the last 3 years, the music / literature scene has really taken off.  Though its mostly connected with Ty Llen, Uplands Tav, Brunswick and Monkey.  Truly Swansea is not a city, but a collection of villages connected by gossip - not the town to get up to mischief in.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 1, 2006)

I completely agree with that, a city with a village mentality- most definitely
The students dont get into any of that becuase they seem to have their own community which is pretty seperate from the one that people who are raised or settle long term there experience
I think thats why students rave about it and people who grew up there either love it and never leave or get the hell out first opportunity, amongst everyone I know from school they either fall into one category or another


----------



## Funki mamma (Apr 1, 2006)

Well...I grew up in Swansea....got the fuck out in '84.  I was 25 then, and Ive still got my accent.  I remember some mad mental times there.  Dirty Dora's,  The coach, the Tenby.  I was in a band there for a few years, '78-'80ish.

*goes all misty eyed*

I knew some brilliant amazing people, most did leave.

A bunch of us moved to a squat in Brixton.  Best move ever I reckon.


----------



## Karac (Apr 1, 2006)

Lived in Swansea for about 2 years-in Uplands-really enjoyed it.
Seems a bit more "Welsh" than Cardiff- whatever that means-people are lot more friendly and down to earth.
Lots of Majic mushrooms available in the fields around Singleton  
Used to go to Cinderellas a lot -god knows why it was shite.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 1, 2006)

Funki mamma said:
			
		

> Well...I grew up in Swansea....got the fuck out in '84.  I was 25 then, and Ive still got my accent.  I remember some mad mental times there.  Dirty Dora's,  The coach, the Tenby.  I was in a band there for a few years, '78-'80ish.
> 
> *goes all misty eyed*
> 
> ...



same crowds as me only I was 10-15 years behind you. The uplands Tav was a laugh ( esp when the stooodents werent there) too  
Coach has gone now its the picthers and wankery or some such shite
I walked past it a few weeks ago and felt really sad


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 2, 2006)

when i read this swansea thread, i'm expecting someone to shout:

 "oi mush, have you got a light like?" 

 add 'like' to end of every sentence and you're a local again.




			
				LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Coach has gone now its the picthers and wankery or some such shite
> I walked past it a few weeks ago and felt really sad



yeah, i went on a bender a few years ago and was saddened it was gone. took a few friends from london down there back in 95 and they couldn't believe such a place could ever exist! 

to enjoy swansea i have to remind myself that it;s dull and simple. that i shouldn' expect any life changing experiences but rather, the odd memory on why i left this godforsaken village (posing as a multicultural city) in the first place.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Used to go to Cinderellas a lot -god knows why it was shite.



it was shite, but i still ended up going there most saturday nights, and tuesday nights as well  

i think the uplands tavern was called "streets" when i was there, had a shop theme going on


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 2, 2006)

Fond memeories of numerous 18th parties in a plastic hell called Tiffanies in Mumbles and the Surf House.(bit better) - 

I still think its a great place - superb location and a good mix of people - I went back some years ago and was gutted to see the Mermaid in Mumbles gone - Dylans watering hole (one of many) - burned down apparently.


----------



## Techno303 (Apr 2, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I completely agree with that, a city with a village mentality- most definitely
> The students dont get into any of that becuase they seem to have their own community which is pretty seperate from the one that people who are raised or settle long term there experience
> I think thats why students rave about it and people who grew up there either love it and never leave or get the hell out first opportunity, amongst everyone I know from school they either fall into one category or another



Spot on post. Similar situation with my mates too.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I completely agree with that, a city with a village mentality- most definitely
> The students dont get into any of that becuase they seem to have their own community which is pretty seperate from the one that people who are raised or settle long term there experience
> I think thats why students rave about it and people who grew up there either love it and never leave or get the hell out first opportunity, amongst everyone I know from school they either fall into one category or another



true, i was a stoodent there, and tended to hang about with other stoodents, but i did work there as well (while i was a stoodent) i was one of the original staff at the first pizza hut to open in swansea


----------



## Snorkelboy (Apr 3, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> same crowds as me only I was 10-15 years behind you. The uplands Tav was a laugh ( esp when the stooodents werent there) too
> Coach has gone now its the picthers and wankery or some such shite
> I walked past it a few weeks ago and felt really sad



Same as me then.

I miss the Coachhouse too.  Dora's was great as well - saw some really nasty fights there mind.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I dont know     I can do one though



You dont know how many times I've wished you'd do one!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2006)

All the peeps slagging off swansea who haven't been there for years ought to remember what a shit hole Cardiff was only a few years ago!


----------



## beat23 (Apr 3, 2006)

I grew up in Llanelli, but went out in Swansea, live in Cardiff now, for reasons which are quite obvious if you know anything about Llanelli. Spent a lot of time in the Uplands Tavern, did anyone see the band called 'The Family' play there on open mike night? ahem..

Did my first pill in 'the Zone', (a goth club, basically [the escape alternative night 'face off' will never live up])

After a night out in Monkey we went to Mozarts a few times,  I used to stay in Uplands Terrace, or Sketty. went to uplands diner to mop up my hangovers, or straight to the beach, cwmdoncen park, or verdis in the mumbles

Great memories of Swansea, it always seemed to be sunny the day after a night out there. shall be going back in the summer a few times too im sure - I was in the office, then the monkey on friday night actually. Then Llangennith on Sunday. a lot of my mates there have moved away but we always get together in the summer. But i can beleive the people who grew up there not being so keen  I feel the same about Llanelli.

b23


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 3, 2006)

beat23 said:
			
		

> - I was in the office, then the monkey on friday night actually.
> b23



You were there last Friday?? Lol me too.


----------



## beat23 (Apr 3, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> You were there last Friday?? Lol me too.



Yeah, I saw your post but wrongly thought u meant saturday at first.
Small world eh, we probly know a fair few mutual acquaintances.   
I was utterly wankered that night - mate's birthday.

b23


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 3, 2006)

Heh tis a small world...I don't go there regularly, well, as regularly as Id like....yet.   
Got really stoned so was giggly n grinning all night. Enjoyed the music n vibe, was cool.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2006)

not been out more than 2 or 3 times in Swansea afaicr
can't remember much


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2006)

never went out much in the centre, especially on a saturday night, the valley boys came to town, and they hated stoodents


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 3, 2006)

True Marty! Bloody valley boys.    

As long as you stay clear of the Kingsway especially on Saturdays it ain;t so bad...oh and Wind Street is going same way....


----------



## llantwit (Apr 4, 2006)

Lilmisshissyfit -
Take what you mean about the stoodies not getting to experience the real Swansea because of the town/gown split (although I got mates with plenty of Swansea folk when I was studying there), but I still think Swansea's a great place... 
You say you don't like the small-town/villagey small-mindedness of it all. I grew up in a depressingly insular, grey, and shitty Welsh small-town/village that wasn't amazingly situated on a gorgeous sweeping bay with lovely hills nearby along with the even more gorgeous coast on the Gower.
Believe me, I'd take Swansea over Llantwit Fardre any day.


Oh, and nobody's mentioned one of the most delicious things to come out of Swansea (Catherine Zeta, excluded, like):

Joe's Ice Cream!!!


----------



## Techno303 (Apr 4, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Joe's Ice Cream!!!



Mmmmmm, Joe’s!  Their ice-cream Christmas pudding was the best after a few cones from a good mull.


----------



## Trufflepig (Apr 4, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> You were there last Friday?? Lol me too.



Me too! Monkey, that is.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 4, 2006)

Joes ice cream isnt ice cream. Its frozen sugar syrup and the spunk of the most tasteless devil

verdis is where its at


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 4, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> You dont know how many times I've wished you'd do one!


 and that was called for how exactly?  
dear dear do grow up


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 4, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Lilmisshissyfit -
> Take what you mean about the stoodies not getting to experience the real Swansea because of the town/gown split (although I got mates with plenty of Swansea folk when I was studying there), but I still think Swansea's a great place...
> You say you don't like the small-town/villagey small-mindedness of it all. I grew up in a depressingly insular, grey, and shitty Welsh small-town/village that wasn't amazingly situated on a gorgeous sweeping bay with lovely hills nearby along with the even more gorgeous coast on the Gower.
> Believe me, I'd take Swansea over Llantwit Fardre any day.
> ...



HMMM you grow up there and have everyone knowing your parents, your cousins, your friends knowing other friends and everyone elses business and you'll find dunvant isnt any different from Llantwit vardre... I take your point that the scenery  and socialising is better in swansea though


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 4, 2006)

davesgcr said:
			
		

> Fond memeories of numerous 18th parties in a plastic hell called Tiffanies in Mumbles and the Surf House.(bit better) -
> 
> I still think its a great place - superb location and a good mix of people - I went back some years ago and was gutted to see the Mermaid in Mumbles gone - Dylans watering hole (one of many) - burned down apparently.



There are flats there with a fantastic restaurant/cafe/bistro  underneath.
If you get a chance to eat there do... Im biased though, my brother is second in command there   and boy can he cook!


----------



## Funki mamma (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember when none of the pubs would serve us.  We couldn't step out the front door on a Saturdy night.

Coach loads of Valley boys baying for Punk Rockers blood.  T'was 1977.

The amounts of fights and police harrasment I got involved with, it was safer living in Brixton.  

I do miss the sea though.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2006)

Funki mamma said:
			
		

> Coach loads of Valley boys baying for Punk Rockers blood.  T'was 1977.
> 
> The amounts of fights and police harrasment I got involved with, it was safer living in Brixton.



hackney seems safer too  

saturday nights were dicy in the 80s when i was there, the valley boys just itching for fights


----------



## Funki mamma (Apr 4, 2006)

Mind you 'I wouldn't be who I am now' if I hadn't grown up Swansea.   

Ahem...yes fine looking women, but wtf happend to the men?

someone posted earlier 'Mustashes and Mushes',pretty much sums it up.

[Twin Town was a spot on film.btw  You must have seen it?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 4, 2006)

A night out in Swansea is a picnic compared to a night out in Neath.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 4, 2006)

Funki mamma said:
			
		

> [Twin Town was a spot on film.btw  You must have seen it?



you think?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 4, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> A night out in Swansea is a picnic compared to a night out in Neath.



neath, neath, neath.

i remember the angel bar and the duke.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2006)

twin town was hilarious


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

*Nptkbotbf**

I thought it was a cracking film, worked particularly well after a headful of mushrooms and several spliffs 

(*Needless post to keep Bristol on the back foot )


----------



## Belushi (Apr 4, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> neath, neath, neath.
> 
> i remember the angel bar and the duke.



neath neath neath neath   

My brawd used to go the 'Talk of the Abbey' nightclub, he could never persuade me to join him on a night out there on my visits.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 4, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> twin town was hilarious



Cracking movie.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2006)

Will eat on the site of the Mermaid and raise a fork in memory to Dylan ! (next visit) 

Twin Town - mad film - but good laugh in characterizing the little snobberies - e.g Welsh cakes after the dogs funeral / the big man in the curry house / and as for the sauna "same as usual Emlyn ?" - priceless.......  

And as for trading pills for shrooms with OAPs and the "special" hot dog ....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 4, 2006)

I know several people in the nightclub scene


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2006)

Trufflepig said:
			
		

> Me too! Monkey, that is.



 
Heh, cool. Hope you had fun!



JOE'S!! MMMmMMMMmmmmm. <drool smilie> THE best.
Verdi's pah.     


*agrees with marty n belushi about Twin Town*


davescgr - DO try the Mermaid food, it is DELISHUS!


----------



## Funki mamma (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to know one of  the guys who worked on the script and know for a 

fact that many of the characters were based on real people from 

Swansea.  Dats what makes it work so well.


----------



## Funky_monks (Apr 4, 2006)

Trufflepig said:
			
		

> Me too! Monkey, that is.



Whilst I stayed in. Those of us with actual jobs get tired, you know....


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

so any of you Swansea lot gonna come to the meet?


----------



## beat23 (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anyone remember 'The Zone' - a gothy club opposite the train Staion, above Dylans? The music wasn't really my cup of tea but most of my sixth form college mates went. It was like a second living room, so relaxed, ah the sticky carpet!  I remember one night my mate and this girl were getting off with eachother quite full-on (she was sat on him) then the bouncer came up to them and said , "No penetration,..... Only kidding." and walked off.

Also did anyone go to the gigs at the mumbles motor boat or yacht club (can't remember which one)? I remebber going to a christian night by mistake there once. I was wondering why no-one else was smoking then an evangelical I knew from school walked in and the penny dropped so we got out pronto  (no offence to any evangelicals)

Maybe we should have an urban meet in Mozarts at 3 o'clock on a sunday morning ? 

b23


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 5, 2006)

I remember the zone

Im sat here wondering whether anyone  in their late 20's/early 30'srecalls the famous ( or rather infamous) St Benedicts youth club discos or the Swansea uplands rugby club discos where select parents used to buy booze for just about anyone who asked them- I say select becuase only the ones who were stupid enough to buy 14 year olds booze would be in attendance.

Quite scary what we got up to in them if I think back


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i'm from there and have to go via swansea to get home
> 
> how long ago GW? have you seen what they've been doing to the coast?
> 
> ...



mumbles is cool   

I go there quite a lot, at least once a year to chill out, relax and reflect.


----------



## Techno303 (Apr 5, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I remember the zone
> 
> Im sat here wondering whether anyone  in their late 20's/early 30'srecalls the famous ( or rather infamous) St Benedicts youth club discos or the Swansea uplands rugby club discos where select parents used to buy booze for just about anyone who asked them- I say select becuase only the ones who were stupid enough to buy 14 year olds booze would be in attendance.
> 
> Quite scary what we got up to in them if I think back



I remember the Swansea Uplands rugby club discos. I painfully remember yaking up after consuming too many Diamond Whites there.

The St Benedict’s youth club? As in the church in Sketty?  My parents got married there.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 5, 2006)

I like Swansea.

I have many happy childhood memories of trips to Swansea and its environs.  Bloody hilly though, iirc.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 5, 2006)

Techno303 said:
			
		

> I remember the Swansea Uplands rugby club discos. I painfully remember yaking up after consuming too many Diamond Whites there.
> 
> The St Benedict’s youth club? As in the church in Sketty?  My parents got married there.



How many snogs in a night and do two snogs = a fumble out the back?  
yes St Bens as in the catholic church, no alcohol but plenty of naughty stuff, quite shocking really. None of us were members of course but I;d been to catholic school so taught my mates the hail mary in case it was needed the first time we went to see if the rumours of a decent night were true


----------



## beat23 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Bloody hilly though, iirc.



Yeah, especially if u live in Mount Pleasant / top parts of uplands. That's a good benefit of cardiff, pretty flat


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I like Swansea.
> 
> I have many happy childhood memories of trips to Swansea and its environs.  Bloody hilly though, iirc.



  
Is this actually Hollis's first pleasant post in the Wales forum??


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I like Swansea.
> 
> I have many happy childhood memories of trips to Swansea and its environs.  Bloody hilly though, iirc.



i used to live at the top of newton road, hell of a hill, and constitution hill? was well steep


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

beat23 said:
			
		

> Yeah, especially if u live in Mount Pleasant / top parts of uplands. That's a good benefit of cardiff, pretty flat



don't answer him bro, he's trouble   
u stay away from my family 'hollis' awight!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2006)

If we flattened Wales out we'd probably be the size of Russia. Too bloody hilly by far.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Is this actually Hollis's first pleasant post in the Wales forum??



falls over!
<well these saxons always have a way of claiming to be on the winnning team>


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2006)

Nah, Hollis is up to something


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> If we flattened Wales out we'd probably be the size of Russia. Too bloody hilly by far.



Well, they've already tried excavating it, so if they tried flattening it now it would be like driving a steamroller over a *very* large sheet of bubblewrap.

What with all them old mines, eh?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 6, 2006)

I lived at the top of constitution hill when I was pregnant/had my first
Not fun with a pram I can tell you


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I lived at the top of constitution hill when I was pregnant/had my first
> Not fun with a pram I can tell you



i used to visit a mate who lived near the top, quite a climb


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I lived at the top of constitution hill.................



I live near......well, the other side of the hill really. Yup steep as hell, I avoid it as much as poss!  Lol.


----------



## Techno303 (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a photo of it that I took with my mobile phone. All lit up at night, it looks like a fucking Alpine piste.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 7, 2006)

Lol!

Apres-ski anyone?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 7, 2006)

when I lived there they held one leg of some sort of tour of britain/europe cycle race there.... The lap was  up constitution hill, out onto mount pleasant hill and down, past the institute and onto the kingsawy, back up walter road and yup, straight back up that hill

They had to do the lap about 5 or 6 times IIRC and there were blokes spewing at the top before carrying on


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well, they've already tried excavating it, so if they tried flattening it now it would be like driving a steamroller over a *very* large sheet of bubblewrap.
> 
> What with all them old mines, eh?



Aye, I'd forgot the country is hollow


----------



## pembrokestephen (Apr 7, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> It strikes me that this messageboard is a tad Cardiff-centric. Anyone care to big-up Wales's second city?
> 
> Cardiff is a bit up itself at the moment and is in danger of becoming a poor man's London. So what has Swansea got to offer? Any Abertawe tips or positive Swansea experiences?
> 
> I'll start: Swansea is as cheap as chips and it's easier to pull there than it is in the 'Diff. The Attic Gallery is cool. And their marina is better than ours.


I'll big-up Swansea, even if the only bits I've seen of it were dumps - it's still only 2/3 the distance from here to Cardiff.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

Seeing no one can be arsed to start a proper general Swansea news thread, I'll post this here and change the title when I get a moment


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 4, 2019)

<at above>

I didn't even know about the existence of this thread at all!!	
Until now!!  

More later etc.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

Not good 
Four priceless Swansea seafront plots to be given over to developers


----------



## jjuice (Jun 4, 2019)

Anyone going here this weekend ?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 5, 2019)

I went to an amazing free party on farmland at the foot of Weobly Castle back in about 2001, wonder if it's the same site?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2019)

Not much of a lineup is it??


----------



## 1927 (Jun 5, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Not much of a lineup is it??


have you never seen And Many More? worth the admission price alone!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## nogojones (Jun 6, 2019)

1927 said:


> have you never seen And Many More? worth the admission price alone!


In fairness it's only £8 (life is cheep in Swansea) and it should be in a nice setting. 

I have a feeling that there won't be much music there that interests me though


----------



## jjuice (Jun 7, 2019)

teqniq said:


> I went to an amazing free party on farmland at the foot of Weobly Castle back in about 2001, wonder if it's the same site?


I was there too, it is the same site


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2021)

Crikey









						Cars torched and sent freewheeling down hill in major disturbance
					

Footage from the scene shows riot police being forced to retreat as objects are hurled



					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Crikey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came here to see if this was being discussed.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 20, 2021)

Yeah...right near me that. The kids prob go to my boys school and another local comp I've worked in. Must have been terrifying for the families on that street. Apparently a dog was set on fire   not sure if by accident or not. Scary. Locals are complaining that the police just fucked off as they were so outnumbered. It's always been a bit wild west up here TBF.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 20, 2021)

Twitter seems to be saying there was a vigil happening - police allegedly quite heavy handed, served a dispersal order and it kicked off. There's a video circulating of a dog but apparently it's just lit up in police headlights and not on fire, thank god. Still burning cars hurtling down steep streets which is pretty full on.


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (May 20, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Twitter seems to be saying there was a vigil happening - police allegedly quite heavy handed, served a dispersal order and it kicked off. There's a video circulating of a dog but apparently it's just lit up in police headlights and not on fire, thank god. Still burning cars hurtling down steep streets which is pretty full on.


Oh I'm so glad to hear that. I didn't watch the video for obvious reasons.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 20, 2021)

My mam was like 'It looks like an organised mob, all dressed in black!' but they're just in their school coats TBF


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2021)

beeb coverage ...









						Shocking footage as Swansea 'yobs' set cars on fire in Mayhill
					

Gangs were seen rolling cars down a hill in Swansea and police warned local people to stay indoors.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




WTAF - that must have been terrifying.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 21, 2021)

As ever with Twitter these things need to be treated with caution but attacking members of your own community?:


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 21, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (May 21, 2021)

Bit full on for Swansea. Those are steep hills.

Obviously await further info but you don't shit on your own doorstep for the sake of it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 21, 2021)

Turns out a police dog really was set on fire and had to be put to sleep. I have a good source for this


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 21, 2021)

It's just all so fucking sad tbh. Not shocking though, not if you are paying attention. This area is one of the most deprived and forgotten parts of Swansea. Its always been the same. It makes me sadder that people are so quick to call the kids 'scum' and feral and call for conscription and severe punishment. How about giving them some fucking hope first? Some help with their problems and justified anger like instead of abandoning them and ensuring their next institution is a prison.


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> It's just all so fucking sad tbh. Not shocking though, not if you are paying attention. This area is one of the most deprived and forgotten parts of Swansea. Its always been the same. It makes me sadder that people are so quick to call the kids 'scum' and feral and call for conscription and severe punishment. How about giving them some fucking hope first? Some help with their problems and justified anger like instead of abandoning them and ensuring their next institution is a prison.


Yeah, saw loads of this on twitter (know it's a cesspit but still) last night


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> It's just all so fucking sad tbh. Not shocking though, not if you are paying attention. This area is one of the most deprived and forgotten parts of Swansea. Its always been the same. It makes me sadder that people are so quick to call the kids 'scum' and feral and call for conscription and severe punishment. How about giving them some fucking hope first? Some help with their problems and justified anger like instead of abandoning them and ensuring their next institution is a prison.


Can only remember going up there a couple of times when I lived there in the 80s, it was out of the way and ignored then as well .


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2021)

More footage 
Hope this bloke and family don't get targeted








						Mayhill: Swansea rioters injure seven police officers
					

One man spoke of how a "mob" turned on him, throwing bricks at his family and their home in Swansea.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> More footage
> Hope this bloke and family don't get targeted
> 
> 
> ...


I hope not. I don't suspect he will...think it was more of a heat of the moment thing.


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2021)

He's moving ^^

And dad of dead boy speaks








						Mayhill: Ethan Powell's dad condemns Swansea disorder 'scumbags'
					

Ethan Powell's father says he is "disgusted" by people who rioted after his son's vigil.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> He believes the events were part of "a bigger problem, a societal problem that didn't happen overnight", and called on those involved to think of more constructive ways to "express their pain and hurt in the future".
> Mr Romain described another incident two months ago when a car was rolled down a hill, saying it was now too dangerous for children to play outside in Mayhill.
> 
> While talking to the authorities has made him realise the situation was "more shades of grey not black and white", he added: "I did feel like we were alone, I did feel like nobody was coming to help.
> ...


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 24, 2021)

I don't blame him...it's one of those if you can get out you do. 

In the paper it said again no dog was hurt btw. So maybe the cop was lying in my son's school to a colleague of mine. Baffling.


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2021)

Tidy!








						Mayhill riot victim given car by man 'disgusted' by disorder
					

Cars were burnt out and windows smashed after a night of violence in the area of Swansea.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Ben Wheel said giving his old car to victim Adam Romain left him "speechless".
> Mr Wheel, 27, said it was a "no-brainer", adding he thought it restored his faith in "decent people out there".


----------



## nogojones (May 27, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> I don't blame him...it's one of those if you can get out you do.
> 
> In the paper it said again no dog was hurt btw. So maybe the cop was lying in my son's school to a colleague of mine. Baffling.


I just can't imagine a cop lying.

Like in Bristol where all their broken bones just healed themselves overnight


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 27, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I just can't imagine a cop lying.
> 
> Like in Bristol where all their broken bones just healed themselves overnight


Init


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 9, 2021)

I have been out & about in Wales this past week in a campervan & went to the Gower Peninsular which was incredibly beautiful. Liked the parts I saw of Swansea too.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jul 24, 2021)

May I ask that anyone driving past this cunt's house which is across the road from the skatepark does not beep their horn repeatedly or engage in any form of abuse, furrhermore if you happen to be passing by encumbered with a large load of smelly rubbish that you definitely dont even think of dumping it in front of his gate where it might soil the tyres of his luxury car collection
Please respect the privacy of this enormous fucking twat
Thanks








						Full story of the clip of Trade Centre Wales boss confronting skaters
					

Mark Bailey claims to have been targeted after it was revealed he is one of those behind a bid to halt the development of a skatepark in front of his home




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> May I ask that anyone driving past this cunt's house which is across the road from the skatepark does not beep their horn repeatedly or engage in any form of abuse, furrhermore if you happen to be passing by encumbered with a large load of smelly rubbish that you definitely dont even think of dumping it in front of his gate where it might soil the tyres of his luxury car collection
> Please respect the privacy of this enormous fucking twat
> Thanks
> 
> ...


That guy is a prize cock aye


----------



## VWT2GEL (Aug 12, 2021)

How many city's can you casually walk from the centre and be on the beach in under 5 minutes? 

Swansea has been crying out for investment and is now going through a big transformation after years or poor leadership and ridiculous planning from a narrowminded Welsh government


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2021)

VWT2GEL said:


> How many city's can you casually walk from the centre and be on the beach in under 5 minutes?
> 
> Swansea has been crying out for investment and is now going through a big transformation after years or poor leadership and ridiculous planning from a narrowminded Welsh government


I lived in the marine Quarter, it was 30 seconds to the beach if I was slow down the stairs. Amazing city, great people, they even had a better system for playing pool than we did. How I got a view over the beach with no job is beyond me, it changed things tho. People there changed me. I fucked up of course, but no mistakes = no progress a lot of the time. I will never regret moving there or any of the time I spent there.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 25, 2021)

Please sign and share









						Petition: Ban leisure use of Seadoo/jet ski in Cymru. Except in strictly controlled designated areas.
					

Our wildlife and their habitats are already under savage attack from creeping civilisation, resource exploitation, pollution and climate change. To allow the uncontrolled use of these noisy, dangerous, polluting leisure vehicles, to add to that damage is irresponsible! They offer no other...




					petitions.senedd.wales


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Im moving back to 'civilisation' for a short while, hopefully by end of the month near Sketty. looking around it doesnt seem to have changed much in the area since I last lived in Swansea.
Unlike the centre which seems pretty fucked up, hardly recognised Union Street.
Not that ill be milling around much except for walks on the beach and such (I do miss that lately)


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2021)

I didn't know that Swansea has only been a city since 1969 



> Swansea (Abertawe) was officially granted city status on 15th December 1969 at a ceremony in the Brangwyn Hall.  It had been announced earlier in the year by Prince Charles, during a tour of Wales to celebrate his investiture year.  Swansea's population in 2019 was 246,217, making it the second largest city in Wales and the twenty-fifth largest city in the United Kingdom.
> A history of the development of Swansea;
> 
> It is popularly believed that the origins of Swansea date to it being established as a trading post by the Vikings in the sheltered waters of Swansea Bay, with access inland along the River Tawe.  However, it was the Normans who established control of the area, with the building of Swansea Castle by Henry de Beaumont in 1107, as the caput of the lordship of Gower and the town of Swansea developed around it.  Swansea was granted its first town charter around 1158 and a second by King John in 1215.
> ...



From: The History of Wales


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 9, 2022)

Well that didnt last long, Im no longer suited to city life. I cant tell if its me changed or society but Im off


----------



## ddraig (Dec 19, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Crikey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loads sentenced








						Mayhill riots: Eighteen locked up for Swansea violence
					

A judge describes the Mayhill riots as the worst mass violence in Swansea during his life.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## VWT2GEL (Dec 24, 2022)

Some nice healthy sentences handed out it's just a pity the SWP were hiding in the police station because it was too "dangerous" to go to the scene and a few local well known faces in the area decided to teach some of these thugs a lesson


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 24, 2022)

VWT2GEL said:


> Some nice healthy sentences handed out it's just a pity the SWP were hiding in the police station because it was too "dangerous" to go to the scene and a few local well known faces in the area decided to teach some of these thugs a lesson



You have a source for this bollocks presumably?

Don't give two fucks for the SWP, though I doubt there's more than 6 of them in Swansea anyway. "Well-known faces" handing out beatings? Yeah, go on. Do tell. 

Half of them were Swansea PRU kids. And they haven't been touched.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2022)

VWT2GEL said:


> Some nice healthy sentences handed out it's just a pity the SWP were hiding in the police station because it was too "dangerous" to go to the scene and a few local well known faces in the area decided to teach some of these thugs a lesson


I know a fair few SWP , lovely folk , don't agree with a lot of their politics but heh ho. Can't imagine them hiding in a police station that night tbf.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 24, 2022)

I think they are referring to the Heddlu not the Trots


----------



## VWT2GEL (Dec 25, 2022)

It's well documented that the SWP dropped the ball that night and left the public to fend for themselves BBC Wales did a short documentary about it and there is footage out there of a few known locals running towards the rioters as the SWP are reversing quicker than an Italian tank


----------



## VWT2GEL (Dec 25, 2022)

South Wales police left residents ‘unprotected’ during Swansea riot | Wales | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## VWT2GEL (Dec 25, 2022)

Video shows mob attacking police and hurling objects in Swansea riot
					

Police have been called to a major disturbance in Mayhill, Swansea, tonight where cars have been burned and sent rolling down a hill and houses have been vandalisesd




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------

